# Runtime, externe .chm öffnen



## nero110 (9. Juli 2005)

Hi zusammen: 

 Ich würde gerne aus meiner aktuellen Java App. eine externe .chm Hilfe Datei öffnen. 


```
String path = ClientMain.class.getResource("help/nerosignVocabularyManagerClientHelp.chm").getPath();
 
 Runtime.getRuntime().exec(path);
```
 
 Die Exception sieht folgendermaßen aus: 

 CreateProcess: /C:/Dokumente%20und%20Einstellungen/Administrator/Eigene%20Dateien/__Projekte/_nerosign%20VocabularyManager/nerosign_VocabularyManager/classes/nerosign_vocabularymanager/help/nerosignVocabularyManagerClientHelp.chm error=123

 Was heißt denn error=123? Der Pfad und der Dateiname sind korrekt...

 Chris


----------



## Thomas Darimont (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

  Wenn du mit Java eine CHM Hilfedatei anzeigen möchtest, musst du das hh-Tool verwenden:

```
/**
   * 
   */
  package de.tutorials;
  
  /**
   * @author Tom
   * 
   */
  public class ProcessExecutionExample {
  	/**
  	 * @param args
  	 */
  	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
  		ProcessBuilder processBuilder = new ProcessBuilder(new String[] {
 				"hh", "C:/WINDOWS/Help/audit.chm" });
  		Process process = processBuilder.start();
  		process.getInputStream().close();
  		process.getErrorStream().close();
  		process.getOutputStream().close();
  	}
  }
```
 
  Gruß Tom


----------



## nero110 (9. Juli 2005)

Hi Tom:

 Ich brauche das aber leider für Versionen < 1.5 :-(

 Chris


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo!


```
/**
  * 
  */
 package de.tutorials;
 
 /**
  * @author Tom
  * 
  */
 public class ProcessExecutionExample {
 	/**
 	 * @param args
 	 */
 	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
 		Runtime.getRuntime().exec(
 				new String[] { "hh", "C:/WINDOWS/Help/audit.chm" });
 	}
 }
```
 ...war das denn so schwer umzubauen? ;-)

 gruß Tom


----------



## nero110 (10. Juli 2005)

Thomas: 

 Ich bekomme nur Meldungen, dass die Datei nicht geöffnet werden kann. Ein Grund wird nicht angegeben, an einem falschen Pfad kann es nicht liege, es geht auch nicht, wenn die .chm auf C:\ liegt. 

 Meldung ist: "Datei konnte nicht geöffnet werden: C:\nerosignVocabularyManagerClientHelp.chm"

 Eine Idee?

 Gruss, 

 Chris


----------



## nero110 (10. Juli 2005)

Eine Umbenennung der .chm Datei nach dem Compilen kann das doch nicht zur Folge haben, oder?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo!



> Eine Umbenennung der .chm Datei nach dem Compilen kann das doch nicht zur Folge haben, oder?


 HH ist einfach nur ein HtmlHelp Browser ...

 Gruß Tom


----------



## nero110 (10. Juli 2005)

Thomas: 

 Ich habe die Lösung. Die absolute Pfadangabe bei mir enthielt Pseudo-Leerzeichen, die ich jetzt durch richtige ersetzt habe. Anscheinend kommt hh damit nicht klar. 

 Danke für die Unterstützung. 

 Chris


----------

